# Anyone remember Studebaker? I have a bunch....



## Guido Salvage

Bought my first Studebaker (1949 2R5 pickup) when I was 15. Had it until after I graduated from college and sold it more than 30 years ago. Since then I have owned close to 40 of them, here are a few I have now.

First up are a couple of my horse drawn vehicles. This is my 1903 doctor's buggy.







My two board farm wagon.






This is my 1948 M-16 grain truck with twin cylinder hoist. It has a L head 226 6 cylinder coupled to a 4 speed with a 2 speed rear.






This is my 1958 3E-40 flatbed truck that is equipped with a 289 V-8 and 5 speed direct transmission. On its deck is my 1964 Avanti that has a supercharged 289 and a 4 speed transmission.






My 1962 7E-13D 1 ton 4x4 truck. This is one of 25 produced that model year and is equipped with a 289 V-8 and 4 speed transmission.


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandmother loved her Larks, always bought yellow ones. One of the first pickups I drove was my Grandad's '62, it had a V8 that really pulled. I took a power pole off at the ground with it, minor dent in bumper.


----------



## Guido Salvage

*A few more*

This is my 1946 M-16 fire truck that has 2349 original miles on it. Also equipped with a 226 and a 4 speed transmission it still sports its original rear tires. It served Earlville, IA until it was replaced by a Ford F-6 in the early 50's.






Another of my horse drawns, a side spring wagon.






My 1952 2R17-A flatbed dump, 245 six with 4 speed and 2 speed rear. I have taken a deposit on this truck and it should soon be sold.






My 1961 6E-28 1 1/2 ton grain truck.






This is my signature picture, a 1962 GT Hawk. It came from Bakersfield, CA and it rust free and equipped with a 289 and 4 speed.






Lastly, my 1964 8E-28 Bock trailer toter that was used to move mobile homes. It is rough, but rare.






There are a few others, but I would need to dig up the pictures.


----------



## Guido Salvage

RandyMac said:


> My Grandmother loved her Larks, always bought yellow ones. One of the first pickups I drove was my Grandad's '62, it had a V8 that really pulled. I took a power pole off at the ground with it, minor dent in bumper.



I had a yellow '62 7E-5 pickup with a 259 4V and 4 speed transmission that came from California. I have since sold it to a fellow in Atlanta.


----------



## RandyMac

My Grandad's was powder blue, a 3/4 ton long bed. It had a sliding back glass, "hill holder device" and a radio. I'd swear the shifter was way tall, higher than the dash maybe. The V8 sounded very industrial.

I love the medium trucks, more pics please.


----------



## Guido Salvage

RandyMac said:


> My Grandad's was powder blue, a 3/4 ton long bed. It had a sliding back glass, "hill holder device" and a radio. I'd swear the shifter was way tall, higher than the dash maybe. The V8 sounded very industrial.
> 
> I love the medium trucks, more pics please.



Randy,

Here are a few more, but most are coming from my Webshots albums rather than Photobucket so they are sized smaller. This was my 1949 2R17-A fire truck that I sold a couple of years ago with less than 6000 miles. The paint you see on it is Rustoleum Safety Red (Tremclad for the northern neighbors) that I applied with a roller.






I sold this 1947 M-5 pickup (that I owned jointly with the fellow that bought the above fire truck) last year.






This is a better shot of the 1961 7E-28 grain truck.






When I bought this 1963 7E-28 truck it only had 16,278 original miles on it all all 7 tires were original. Unfortunately, it spent time outside and had rust. It was equipped with a 259 and 5 speed direct and had a 9' flatbed. I was the third owner, the prior owner had bought it at a GSA auction in 1970.






Here is a better picture of the '62 Champ pickup.






A 1949 2R16-A grain truck that I sold to a fellow in Ohio.






This was a beast of a truck, a 1957 3E-40 tandem truck that is now owned by the fellow who bought the fire truck. The original 289 has been replaced with a 259.






This is my 1955 E-38 grain truck. It has a 259 with a 4 speed and 2 speed rear. The bed now holds about 400 board feet of cedar that is drying and about a third of my saw collection.


----------



## Guido Salvage

A couple more that I have sold....

This was a 1963 8E-7 with a 289 and overdrive. 






The above truck went to West Virginia in a package deal with this one. It might look rough, but it ran and drove.






This was a rare 1959 M-15 1 ton truck with the military C-9 cab. The government authorized Studebaker to produce 4000 1945 civilian trucks and this was one of them. Note the swing out windshield that was used on the military US6 trucks. Sadly, it was rusted beyond repair and went to Iowa to assist in the restoration of another truck.






This 1950 2R5 pickup was sold via a Craigslist ad and shipped to Sweden.






This is my 1964 Commander that has a transplanted Chevy 305. Note my 1952 Packard in the background.






I scrapped the remains of this 1952 2R10 in September.






All for now!


----------



## Biker Dude

WOW! Thanks for sharing, love that old iron


----------



## gink595

There is a Studebaker Museum in South Bend , Indiana. If you haven't been you'd like it. I like the Hawks, they are cool cars


----------



## bowtechmadman

Thanks for sharing...great pics! Really like the 1ton 4x4! Would love a truck like that.


----------



## Guido Salvage

bowtechmadman said:


> Thanks for sharing...great pics! Really like the 1ton 4x4! Would love a truck like that.



Here it is being put to use hauling some wood. The side racks swing out for easy loading.






A shot of the front.


----------



## Guido Salvage

gink595 said:


> There is a Studebaker Museum in South Bend , Indiana. If you haven't been you'd like it. I like the Hawks, they are cool cars



I haven't been since the International Meet in 2007. But the good news is that we will be back in South Bend in 2012 and I can go again!


----------



## gink595

You ever been to Auburn, IN? They have a big festival/Collector car Auction every year for the Auburn, Cords and Duesenbergs. The Auction just changed hands but is still one of the biggest around. It is on the Labor Day Weekend. I live just a few miles from Auburn.


----------



## Guido Salvage

gink595 said:


> You ever been to Auburn, IN? They have a big festival/Collector car Auction every year for the Auburn, Cords and Duesenbergs. The Auction just changed hands but is still one of the biggest around. It is on the Labor Day Weekend. I live just a few miles from Auburn.



Never been to Auburn, but would like to see the ACD Museum. Be interesting to see what happens now that Dean Kruse is out of the picture.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Found a couple of more pictures of the 4 wheel drive.


----------



## promac850

I read in another thread that you live right across the road from a scrap yard... what do you see there? I want lots of "scrap"


----------



## Guido Salvage

promac610 said:


> I read in another thread that you live right across the road from a scrap yard... what do you see there? I want lots of "scrap"



What thread revealed that "information"?


----------



## gink595

Guido Salvage said:


> Never been to Auburn, but would like to see the ACD Museum. Be interesting to see what happens now that Dean Kruse is out of the picture.


 
Last year was one of the biggest of record, i can't remember who bought it. They are out of Canada, and are supposed to be one of the biggest. I've been there almost every year since I've lived in Indiana some 20 years now. Cars that are so rare you'll see 2-3 of them there. It truley spoils you for seeing collector cars. If you ever make it over I'll buy ya beer!


----------



## atvguns

Did they use a ford 289 or did they have their own engine


----------



## gink595

It was their own motor. Some had the Paxton Super Chargers from teh factory. I believe the Avanti's had them.


----------



## Guido Salvage

atvguns said:


> Did they use a ford 289 or did they have their own engine



As Gink said, the 289 was a Studebaker designed and built engine. Studebaker debuted their V-8 in 1951 at 232 CID, it then went to 224 CID, up to 259 CID in 1955 and finally to 289 CID in 1956. This engine was the last new one that Studebaker developed (the prior one being the 169.5 CID Champion engine in 1939) and carried them through the end of production in South Bend in December, 1963. There were a limited number of Avanti engines (R-3) that were 304.5 CID and sported a Paxton supercharger.

There is no association with the Ford engine other than the displacement but Studebaker did use GM McKinnon engines in their 1965 and 1966 models (194 and 230 6's and 283 2V V-8).


----------



## Jumper

They were quite common here in Canada as well, in fact the last one made anywhere (save for Avantis produced by another company) rolled off the line in Hamilton, Ontario, 16 March 1966. My aunt had a neighbour who had a "Lark" of early 60s vintage.

Those Avantis were and still are beautiful cars.


----------



## promac850

Guido Salvage said:


> What thread revealed that "information"?


 
I believe it was the one about the firetruck...


----------



## Guido Salvage

Sorry, no junkyards near my house, though I did see a buck across the street last year when I was eating lunch....


----------



## promac850

Must've mistaken you for another member on here... Nice buck, too bad you couldn't shoot in that direction.


----------



## Guido Salvage

He took off when he saw me....


----------



## promac850

lol, smart guy. He didn't wanna wait around for someone to shoot him.  He'll be a big buck someday.


----------



## Jumper

Spotted this Studebaker Champion of mid 50s vintage I assume For Sale on an Edmonton street as I was out for a walk last week.


----------



## Guido Salvage

The car pictured is a 1949.


----------



## Jumper

Guido Salvage said:


> The car pictured is a 1949.


 
Advanced styling for the year....it is still for sale..


----------



## SS396driver

I have few

1963 R-2 4spd Avanti 





1963 Lark V-8 my nieces wedding car










My dad has a 64 Hawk all original unrestored car with 29k on it took first place at the Studebaker National in 2011 survivor class.


----------



## captndavie

Guido Salvage said:


> Here it is being put to use hauling some wood. The side racks swing out for easy loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the front.



Nice truck! What's the history behind it. Looks like it had some sort of a seal or logo on the doors.


----------



## Guido Salvage

captndavie said:


> Nice truck! What's the history behind it. Looks like it had some sort of a seal or logo on the doors.



It formerly belonged to Asa Hall, a noted Studebaker collector. Originally it was owned by the New York Department of Natural Resources (or some similar agency, I don't have the paperwork in front of me).


----------



## tdi-rick

Only just found this thread, talk about a trip down memory lane.

Dear old Dad had a 64 Lark when i was a little tracker about 1970.
I might be able to digg up some photos, He loved it but it was riddled with tin worm so sold it for a Jeep Wagoneer. 

Bit of a US car theme in our family, he still gives me heaps for buying an English car.


----------



## Guido Salvage

My '64 Avanti went to Australia along with a '64 convertible and a doctor's buggy. All are in the Melbourne area.


----------



## alleyyooper

When I was born my folks had a 48 Ford sedan (moms) and dad had a 46 stud truck a tan color. Shortly after my 5 birthday dad got a 49 Stud pick up I sure didn't like it as well as that 46, we also moved to a bigger rented farm at that time. One of dads brothers who never married came to live with us in that big old 22 room house and help dad on the farm. He drove a 47 cammander that he gave to my mom when he bought a new 51 champion.The 47 cammander is just to the right of the 1953 Case VAC-U tractor in 1956. the old I think 51 ford is my moms sister's, her son is sitting on the cases left fender.






Wasn't long after the picture was taken Uncle gave mom the champion and bought a new 57 mecury.
I've always wanted a super hawk or an avanti But will never relize that dream in this life time.


----------

